# Black Infiniti M35-Saved from the hacks via KBPCM



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Client tells dealership as always, "Don't wash it!" They do.

So these pics are after the dealer "wash"





































Dealership wants to use their local bodyshop to correct it.

Client agrees but only if they will pay his detailer (me) to fix it if they can't.

So after the attempt at correction by the bodyshop, here is how the car arrived to me:



















Process:

Initital wash w/ ValuGard paint Neutralization System. Used foam lance for final wash step.

Rinsed at safe distance w/ PW.

Clean wheels with Valugard Custom Wheel Cleaner-Has a nice foaming action that clings very well. Various brushes.

Tires/Wells cleaned with Eimann Fabrik Hi-Intensity Cleaner- Does a great job removing those nasty dealer applied tire dressings.










Rinsed wheels, wells and tires at safe distance w/ PW.

Refoamed car via lance/PW Zaino Z7 soap.



















Wash w/ quality sheepskin mit via 2BM.

Clay while still wet with zaino clay and Z6 as a lube.

Dry w/ quality WW MFs.

Wipedown paint with straight IPA.

Pre polishing paint inspection:














































Checked thickness of paint with my PosiTest DFT PTG.

Paint correction-I went with the Kevin Brown Method using a PC6, orange pads and the latest M105 to remove the defects.

QEW wash to remove the polishing dust.

I followed with M205 using a white LC pad and PC set to 4.5.


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

I noticed the windscreen had some type of sap or something similiar. I attempted to remove this with straight IPA, but had no luck. So I polished the windscreen w/ Zaino Z-12 clear view glass polish using a white CCS pad on my PC at speed 4.5.

Car was rinsed at a safe distance with PW then foamed again via lance/PW using Zaino Z7 soap and washed via 2BM using a quality sheepshin mit. Rinsed again and dried with quality WW MFs.

Wiped down car w/ Zaino Z6.

Applied 2x of ZFX'd Zaino Z5pro.

Applied Zaino Z8 to paint and glass.

Zaino AIO applied to wheels.

Tires got Zaino Z-16.


----------



## Court M3 (Dec 26, 2005)

That is an awesome job! Great results


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Really nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## itzeug (Feb 22, 2006)

wow!


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Court M3 said:


> That is an awesome job! Great results


Thank you Court!



BmW745On19's said:


> Really nice job! :thumbup:


Thanks 745!



itzeug said:


> wow!


Thank you!


----------



## TSC17 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bryan,

This is just one prime example of why AutoWeek magazine chose you as one of the Top 9 Auto Detailers in the U.S. Fantastic work my friend!


----------



## lonewolf525 (Jan 29, 2009)

i wanted to know what is Kevin Brown method? thanks


----------



## lonewolf525 (Jan 29, 2009)

i found some more info in this method and it is a little complicated and controversial method on how to repair paint damage. thanks


Also when you refer to M105 and m205 are you referring to meguiars products?


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

TSC17 said:


> Bryan,
> 
> This is just one prime example of why AutoWeek magazine chose you as one of the Top 9 Auto Detailers in the U.S. Fantastic work my friend!


Todd, Thank you for your kind words. I am honored to be named one of the top nine detailers in the US along with great detailers like yourself.



lonewolf525 said:


> i wanted to know what is Kevin Brown method? thanks





lonewolf525 said:


> i found some more info in this method and it is a little complicated and controversial method on how to repair paint damage. thanks
> 
> Also when you refer to M105 and m205 are you referring to meguiars products?


Yes M105/205 are from meguiars.

There is nothing controversial about it. I have done 5-6 cars with the KBM and I am still fine tuning.

Kevin will be release a "paper" on the method soon. It is a little hard to explain, but I can assure you that Kevin will go into great detail on the subject.


----------



## MedicChoi (Oct 13, 2008)

Again, great job!! =)


----------



## minty_freshness (Jan 22, 2009)

The car looks fantastic!


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

MedicChoi said:


> Again, great job!! =)





minty_freshness said:


> The car looks fantastic!


Thanks guys!


----------



## ShineTech (Jan 30, 2009)

The car looks the way it should now. You did a great job! :thumbup:


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

ShineTech said:


> The car looks the way it should now. You did a great job! :thumbup:


Thanks Shinetech!


----------



## gokartmozart (Oct 6, 2006)

Real nice job! 

BTW, where do you get your Valugard wheel cleaner. I can't find where is available. Thanks!


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

gokartmozart said:


> Real nice job!
> 
> BTW, where do you get your Valugard wheel cleaner. I can't find where is available. Thanks!


Thank you gocart!

I think the only place to get it is here


----------



## Spagolli94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, you got mad skills. I was so lost reading your post. I've been washing/waxing my own cars, but I feel like a total amateur now.


----------



## BMW_Fanboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Spagolli94, I second that! Getting my 328i Xdrive in a few weeks and it looks like I have lots of learning to do!!!


----------

